# Yard Sale Find



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I managed to pick all three of these up today for $4.25. The boxes are rough but all the runners still are sealed in plastic bags, and the deals and instructions are present (except for the F-15C, which I downloaded.)
I know they're not groundbreaking kits, but I couldn't pass up that deal.

Jeff


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How far down the list are they on the build this someday chart? :lurk5:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hell, $4.25 would be a good price for any _one_ of those kits. Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

A very nice score!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Haven't seen an F19 kit in decades!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic find!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

They're WAY, WAY down the list. I already have the X-1 (Chuck Yeager saw it and approves) and once built the F-19 for my son (he's 45 now, and so that dates me). I doubt I'd ever do the F-15. To be honest, I just could not pass them up.


----------

